# 6 Gallon Hex NPT



## DataGuru

I set up a new natural planted tank at work (on 5/2) and thought I'd document the process.

It's a 6 gallon plexiglass hex that I picked up for cheap at a local club meeting.









The first step was to add about an inch of topsoil. I used a cheapo topsoil from Home Depot called EarthGro. We went thru it and removed some sticks and broke up any clods.









Then sprinkled a layer of crushed oyster shell over the top, mixed it in and then evened it out.


















Next I ran a layer of gravel (pool filter media) around the outer edge of the tank. 









and then started setting in plants. I had some bronze crypt wendetti potted in soil already, so I unpotted those and plopped them in the center of the rear of the tank. Stripped the bottom leaves off some sunset hygro.








and planted that on the right of the crypts. On the left, there's limnophilia and in front of the crypts are a stem of hygro difformis. e tennelus was planted around the front and middle of the tank. 

















Then using a small plastic dish to deflect the water, I filled the tank with several inches of water.









There wasn't any cloudiness happening, so I moved the tank into my office and finished filling it. It's a little hazy, but not bad at all. I also added some najas grass and hornwort to take up the slack while the rooted plants are filling in. and added some java moss. I also ended up with MTS, pond and ramshorn snails in the tank.

Here's the front









and the side


















More pics are here.

This tank has a powerhead built into the hood, so I left the sponge filter it came with in over nite to remove the haze.

It has one of the incandescent bulbs in it. I plan to replace that with a compact fluorescent bulb. It will be getting direct sunlight in the afternoon, so it'll be interesting to see what it takes to adjust the blinds so it doesn't get boiled but still gets plenty of sunlight.

Tested the water on 5/3 and it's ready for fish! 
pH: 7.8
KH: 4dh
ammonia: a trace *maybe*
nitrIte: 0ppm

Here it is on 5/4 and the tank is lookin great!! I removed the sponge from the filter cuz there shouldn't be that much debris happening with some snails and a betta.



















The najas grass is pearling under direct sunlight in the evening.

I stopped by a LPS this morning and picked up a crowntail betta boy. Here's the lucky betta. He's a little manly man! Keeps seeing his reflection in the side of the tank and is determined to run that other betta off. :lol: 



























Last week, I replaced the incandescent bulb with a 20 watt 6500K fluorescent bulb. I may drop back to 15 watts since it's also getting direct sunlight in the evenings.

Also, my coworker has been keeping a betta in a vase. I had a 2.5 gallon bowfront that was sitting around--another local aquarium club steal, and set that up as a NPT for her betta.









Plants include e tennelus, sag subulata, sunset hygro with najas grass and hornwort floating. There's a little powerfilter in the tank for water movement with no filter pad in it. It has an incandescent bulb in it and we're looking for a small CF bulb to replace it with. It's also getting direct sunlight in the evening.

Here's her veiltail betta boy, Will-E. He wasn't very cooperative, but I got a somewhat decent pic. His finnage is awsome.


----------



## javalee

Hi Betty, 

This is a great thread! Thanks for sharing. I'm sure many folks here at APC will benefit from your step-by-step setup photos. I'm setting up a one gallon hex for my betta now too!

I love the arrangement with crypts to one side for swimming space and all the floating plants surrounding. 

About the sunlight, I have a 10g NPT with 30W and direct sun in the evenings and it does just fine. So far there haven't been any algae issues. Heat may be an issue for you, but if your workplace is cool inside maybe not. Those CF spiral bulbs do get a bit hot.

Keep us posted as it grows. BTW, gorgeous, lucky betta! And thanks for educating a co-worker on how to keep a betta happy. Those vases are awful!

Javalee


----------



## DataGuru

Cool. 

Yea, I'm planning on turning it into an article to go along with my other summary of doing Walstad-type natural planted tanks.

It's just so perfect for a betta at work. Low hassle. Low bioload. Perfect! And I can leave him live daphnia for weekend munchies. :lol:

I'm leaving the little feeding flap on the hood open and have the A/C running. So far the tank has gotten up to the low 80s. It gets HOT here in the summertime, so I think I'll need to lower the blinds and let slivers of sunlight hit the tank at some point instead of allowing full sun. Don't want boiled betta!


----------



## javalee

BTW, my betta did the same thing once there was a light over his hex! He flared the entire day and night at the sides of the tank! Previously, he was in the same tank with no light over it and he watched all the action in the room and flared at us. Hopefully, he'll figure out it's his reflection before he stresses-out.


----------



## Jimbo205

I am sorry, but why no filter pad in it?


----------



## DataGuru

I'm only using the filter for water movement. The natural planted tank doesn't need a cycled filter because the plants and bacteria in the soil take care of ammonia. Also since there's not much bioload in it, it really doesn't need mechanical filtration either. Any extra fish food and poop end up feeding the plants.


----------



## Miss Fishy

What a lovely tank! That is a very lucky Betta. Does the hood have an open area (it looks like it from the pictures but I'm not sure)? If it does, you could grow a forest of flowering Wisteria, Sunset Hygro and _Limnophila_, and the tank could be an aquarium and vase of flowers in one!

From Alex.


----------



## dwalstad

Thanks Betty for the great pictures-- setup, etc. 
And that Betta rules!


----------



## DataGuru

Java: he's calmed down now. Which is a shame cuz I wanted some more pics! :lol

Thanks Diana.

Alex: Interesting idea. 
The top is two pieces. one houses the filter and the other the light. Given the indirect sunlight from the window and the direct sunlight in the evening, I was thinking about leaving it uncovered because during the day, the hood shades the tank (or at least it did till I added the new PC bulb). The filter is just a little powerhead with an intake strainer on it and a tray to the outflow, so I was thinking about taking it off of where it's mounted and adding a foam prefilter and trying to use it like a powerhead. dunno whether it's submersable or not tho. Also, I suspect I'd get a lot of evaporation with it uncovered and I hate having to do things to tanks all the time to keep them happy.


----------



## Jimbo205

Very beautiful. 

I have a 2 gallon Betta Bowl at work which now is looking the way I have hoped for quite some time. 
I hope to learn how to create another one where I do not need to do a Daily Dosage Schedule 
and yet have it look as good. 

I realize that means learning some new skills. 
Skills which I am willing to test on small bowls ( 2 gallons or various Goldfish Bowls)

My tank at work does not have a filter on it. 

Why do you need water movement? 
Or do you just enjoy the wonderful relaxing sound that the water makes? 

And besides a Betta, what other fish can I try in a small tank without a filter? 

Being in the Northeast, I realize that I will always need a heater in my tanks.
But if I could try other fish in bowls without a filter..... That would be great. 

I continually learn so much every day I am on this site.


----------



## DataGuru

On the water movement. The tank is full, so the water flow isn't causing enough surface agitation to make noise. I try and minimize surface agitation in my NPTs. One thing I can think of is water movement keeps a film from forming on the surface. I'd think it would also facilitate gas exchange for the plants and fish. but I agree. it would be nice not to have to have a filter at all, especially in these smaller tanks. the filter in that little bowfront really takes up a lot of room in the tank.

You might try Endler's Livebearers. I was contemplating a small herd of endler males. They don't really even need a heater unless your office temp swings or gets below 55F. or maybe a puffer. Bettas are just so easy, and personable and beautiful.


----------



## dwalstad

Jimbo205 said:


> My tank at work does not have a filter on it.
> 
> Why do you need water movement?
> Or do you just enjoy the wonderful relaxing sound that the water makes?
> 
> And besides a Betta, what other fish can I try in a small tank without a filter?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've seen hobbyists keep a pair of Killifish in 2 gal bowls with nothing but Java moss. Another possibility are shrimp. The little red ones are awfully cute, don't get that big, and you can feed the offspring to your fish.
> 
> As to water movement, Miss Fishy, who doesn't have filters, etc in her tanks, brought up the excellent point that fish move the water around!
> 
> For big tanks that are 16+" high and/or 24+" long, I like a little water movement. It distributes heat and helps oxygenate the water, especially at night. Hobbyists with a small fish load get by fine without water movement in their tanks.
> 
> There are many ways to set up a pleasing tank.


----------



## Jimbo205

*Film*

Can't you just soak up the film (when you see it) with a paper towel or napkin?

Again, I am always learning something new every day on this site, and I love it.

Thank you all.


----------



## DataGuru

Sure. that'd work. 
Now, you guys have me thinking about losing the filter. The betta seems fine with the current, but it's messing up his bubble nests and they come from areas with still waters. I'll bet the afternoon sun would also cause some water movement from heated water rising.

Yea, killies would work. Everglades Pygmy Sunfish (Elassoma evergladei) would also work.

ok, time for an update. it's two weeks since it was set up. It's amazing how much the najas grass has grown. It pearls when the tank is getting evening sunlight. I think it's growing faster than the hornwort! I think those two plants work great for sucking up nutrients while the other plants are playing catch up. Better than duckweed, frogbit or water lettuce cuz they don't block as much light.









I pulled out most of the floaters so we could see the other plants better. Looks like everything's growing fine. You can actually see the limnophilia now and the sunset hygro is nice and pink and growing well. A few of the larger crypt leaves melted, but the rest looks very content and the chain swords are looking great! This will be the first tank I haven't had to fight to have a foreground. :lol: Now if I can find an interesting rock or piece of driftwood, it'll be set.

Front









Side









Closer up.
I think when I have to top off the limnophilia, I'll plant the tops behind the crypts. that'll be a nice background with contrasting texture and color... Should make the crypts really stand out.


----------



## dwalstad

What a pretty tank! 
I'll have to keep Najas grass in mind.


----------



## Jimbo205

*Ready to test theories*

Tonight while doing my grocery shopping after work, I decided to check the hobby section of my 24 hour Wal*Mart SuperStore.

The good news is that they had many attractive Vases / Fish Bowls in many very interesting shapes (tall / short / wide / narrow / round / square) at prices I can afford to purchase a variety over the warm weather in our frigid northeast (Upstate NY).

Now I need help to learn and test some new skills.

My Betta Bowl (2 gallons) at the Office is doing great! I would like to try something with similar results doing something besides the Daily Dosage Schedule.

I want to put something in the bottom layer of the (Vase) tall and then a substrate that I am familiar with either Seachem Flourite or Seachem Onyx although I am willing to try something else based on recommendations.

Following the American tradition of Capitalism *and *encouraging businesses that we as hobbyists, environmentalists, organic gardeners and good people trust / like / enjoy / and want to reward  - I would like to know which product I should purchase to try my Natural Planted Tank (I work for a financial company - that stock market thing is starting to influence my thinking).

Please keep it very simple. 
I am not a biologist or a chemist and I am lucky to have time during the day to enjoy some of the posts here. But deep thought I should save for studying for my Series 7 exam which is 7 1/2 hours long and I need to take again. It needs to be a product that I can find in a store and is reliable and predictable. My father the biologist does not visit often and I do not have the luxury of him coming by to help me study the high school sub atomic particles of my dirt.

But I will let you know that I did read the Common Abbreviations used on APC while driving to work today at Noontime and re-learned some names from High School Chemistry (see - I am trying - it has only been 20 years you know).

So which do you recommend?

8) :ear: :hail: [-o< :happy: :hug: :dance: [smilie=n: :noidea: :grouphug: :ranger: :yo:


----------



## Jimbo205

*Men and Vases / (Fish Bowls)*

This post is for the Men.

If when you come home from shopping and happen to walk in the house with a new Fish Bowl (Vase) to test or use;

If your wife asks you if you brought home a new vase for flowers -

PAUSE - DON'T SAY A WORD - THINK - Pause again - and then THINK again -

Then say - Yes!!!!!

When the wife asks where the flowers are - PAUSE AGAIN - AGAIN THINK - and then THINK AGAIN -

Then say - " I need to get them." And again pause. If it is 11pm at night when you finished shopping - she might buy it.

BUT PAUSE AND THINK AND PAUSE AGAIN. There is a correct answer, just don't spout it out too quickly. You just have to think first to see if there is a 'correct' answer.

Whatever you do, do not tell her that you bought ANOTHER fishbowl to put in the house somewhere. THAT WOULD BE THE *WRONG* ANSWER.

Yes, you bought a vase for flowers for her. :whoo:

You can purchase another one at the store tomorrow to put the fish and plants in for yourself. :yawinkle:

JUST DON'T FORGET THE FLOWERS!!!! 

Any other positive or funny suggestions from either men or women about what to say to your spouse while pursuing your hobby is welcome and encouraged. eace: 
Married 16 years and feels like 8 months. Time flies. :smokin:


----------



## DataGuru

ok... it's been set up one month!! and it looks awsome!!

I pulled a BUNCH of hornwort and najas grass out today--a sandwich bag full. Here it is with no floaters. I think I'm going to prune the limnophilia and plant more behind the crypts. I think I'll also prune back the hygro. I may also see how some rotalla will do.









with some of the floaters added back









and some closer up pics



























and my little manly man. :lol 


















I am so loving having this tank at work.

So Jimbo. any new vases to report on yet??


----------



## javalee

Betty, getting any work done these days? 

The plants, the betta, the sunlight on all of them, and your photos are FANTASTIC! Man, my wimpy 1gal hex with melted crypts looks really pathetic now. I love what sunlight looks like in a NPT, and i think the fish like it too (mine seem to frolick in the area in sunlight), but I especially like seeing what a good healthy dose of sunlight does to your tank---it seems to be thriving, pearling, etc.

My 10g gets just about 30 minutes of evening light, but I have other windows with good direct light that I need to reconsider.

Jimbo, I don't know what to tell you about the soil. If you want it to be a real natural tank, you need soil and no products since the soil provides CO2 and necessary bacteria that those products won't have. I think Flagg is in New York and used Home Depot soil.?? (check his posts) so that would mean that you could trust the same thing since you're in the same area. Since you're just trying a small container, a vase, why not be brave and pick a fertilizer-free potting soil and go for it! Betty's hex is an inspiration!


----------



## DataGuru

I'm in a crunch at work, so I don't get to stare at the tank as much as I'd like, but it's sure nice to be able to take a break and watch the tank. I think I'm going to move my little 2.5 bowfront NPT up to work. I have a cambodian male betta in it who I hardly ever interact with cuz he's in the dining room here.

I'm rather surprised the crypts didn't melt. I'd had some that had gotten large potted in topsoil in the goldie tank. when I moved them into the 125 when I set it up, they melted. But they came back just fine.

Today, I planted a row of limnophilia behind the crypts and added some rotalla on the left side. I'm almost wishing I'd put the crypts in the center. 

Yea, I'd move it to where it's getting more direct sunlight.


----------



## Jimbo205

Well, as to the status of my Nano/Vase/NPT tests;
I have GASP!!!! Dirt I grabbed from a Planter/Bench in the back yard that had some good top soil in it from the last 2 years and put some underneath SoilMaster Select Red. That stuff is really neat! Listening to the snapp, crackle, pop as the air escapes the SMS is wild! And watching the dust dance out/off the water looks like steam coming out. Wow! CEC huh? Cation Exchange Capacity. I can't wait for my wife to ask about it - and the look on her face when I answer (does she really want to know??). 
Okay, as to the dirt. My 7 year old daughter was helping with this on the back deck on our finally warm/hot 'summer' evening try to do this project and have the vase/bowl look attractive. (I feel like my biologist father.)
Well, these are nearby the south deck windows/doors and I am waiting. Patiently. Waiting. I finally added some Rotala Rotundifloria Green to the vase with Java Fern. The hard part was finding something to push the roots down far enough to get anchored in the soil. SMS is EASY to work with underwater. 
The plants aren't dying. That is good. 
I am trying to resist the temptation to give them a shot of Seachem just to give them a boost. It is hard. But I haven't done it yet. 
The rotala has some real good root shoots coming off the stem. One of the plants is probably too long or tall for the vase. I am just learning to get comfortable with cutting/trimming/pruning plants. I have in the past waited so long for them to thrive. 

Will they be okay with wide temperature changes from the sun and sometimes cool nights? 

I will wait a long time before adding any tiny fish to these. I will look up again suggestions for which tiny ones to use far in the future in this or other posts. 

I will try to get some digital photos of the 2 vases. My wife thinks I am nuts taking photos of my fish tanks. I feel like my father again.


----------



## DataGuru

I'd think the plants should be fine. 
So what kind of a vase did you get? how much water does it hold?

I set up one that holds maybe a half gallon. Planted some lucky bamboo in it. I haven't added any critters and probably won't. It's just too small.

I'd bet I'm seeing a 10 degree temperature swing in the hex. The heater keeps it from going below 75 but I'd bet it makes it up to 85 in the evenings. The betta and snails and plants seem very happy.


----------



## dwalstad

Be careful if this is out in direct sunlight. Java fern is a shade plant. You may kill it with all that UV light.

The Rotala will do fine with sunlight.... if its allowed to grow emergent (See page 146 my book). Even then, I'd gradually acclimate the Rotala to direct sunlight over a several day period. Keep the water level low until it pokes its head above water surface and starts growing well as an emergent plant.


----------



## Jimbo205

The top of the Rotala was looking pretty sad & squishy under the water. I thought the tip was getting dried up/out. I trimmed it. (Ouch!)
I will try to keep being patient. I was not sure if the stem for the Rotala would be strong enough to emerge from the water. 
I remember what the book said. The lucky bamboo sounds neat!
I will wait and see with the Rotala. I won't trim it again. I can't wait to see what it looks like once it emerges. 

When I learn how to insert a photo in a post, I will. I would love to actually. 

With the rain here in the northeast, I am not sure if direct sun ever hits the vase. (Have you seen the COOL SHAPES the vases have in the hobby section of Super Wal*Mart?! I would love to try them all. I could have 20-30 Betta Bowls all over the house! )
I can't leave it outside. The rain would wash it all away!

Did I tell you I work for a life insurance company? Being patient with these plants is like being patient with the computer system at work............


----------



## Jimbo205

I think I figured posting photos out!

Top photo 2 Gallon Betta Bowl at the Office.

Thumbnail - NPT experiment at home.

I will try to post a better quality photo of the Thumbnail.


----------



## DataGuru

Oh the betta vase looks awsome!!

Why so much gravel in the new vase?

Here it is at 2 months


















The water has yellowed a little. not bad at all. and I'm seeing hair algae. The betta and plants seem very happy. 

Plus here's another little 2.5 gallon bowfront that's I drug up to work the other day. It was set up as a NPT back in September, 2005 and had been sitting under a 20 gallon tank in the dining room where it really wasn't convenient to mess with. It has e tenellus, brinze crypts and crypt lutea with some hornwort and najas floating. I just added some rotalla last week. It has my cambodian betta boy in it.


----------



## dwalstad

The Betta bowl looks great.

As to the other bowl, I think the SMS layer is too deep. Roots from those small plants will have trouble getting to the soil layer. For a small bowl like this with smallish plants, I wouldn't have more than say 1/2 to 1 inch of gravel.


----------



## javalee

Betty, I'm really enjoying your tank too! It looks beautiful yet different everytime you post a photo. You seemed to have balanced it so well with the sunlight and the plants look so healthy. I don't even see any algae and if you can't see it at that distance, then it's practically not there!

I like the 2.5 too. So you have given it more light by locating it in front of a window too? I bet it will explode in growth. I just set up a 2.5 with dwarf sag and I can't get over how similar that plant looks to the tennelus in your photo. I'm still adjusting light on my 1g hex trying to find the right amount.


----------



## DataGuru

Yea, well... the hair algae wants to form a carpet on the bottom of this tank. It's pretty easy to pick out. The strand of java moss is also hair algae city. I really like the limnophilia in the background. It really makes the crypts stand out. I started another new 55 gallon NPT at home last weekend and stole a dozen or so tennelus today from the hex. 

I'm amazed at how different the e tennelus is in the two tanks. The tennelus in the hex came from a club member and is very short. The tennelus in the bowfront (from azgardens) is taller and kinda lays down. Its runners are a pain in the butt cuz they insist on floating. I had to weigh them down with rocks to get them to stay down (and hopefully root).

Yea, the bowfront was by a south window at home, so it wasn't getting any direct sunlight. It also only had stock lighting on it at home. Now, I have a 20 watt 6500K compact fluorescent bulb sitting about 4 inches from the water (on top of the lamo stock hood). I'll bet it's going to be much happier at work. the betta's already much happier now that he's getting handfed shrimp. 

It'll be interesting to see how your sag does... If you'll remember, I used that for a foreground plant in the 125 and it went nuts in the soil, grew like a foot tall and took over the tank! LOL It's kinda striated in color whereas the tennelus is flat green.


----------



## Jimbo205

I will try to reduce the amount of SoilMaster Select in the vases. I will try the 1/2 to 1 inch layer. I was having trouble getting the roots in one of the 2 vases to stay. 

I love dwarf sag. 

I brought what I thought was 3 of these that I harvested from my office Seachem Betta Bowl (Wow! Those were gorgeous - leaves, runners, roots - stunning like lab type quality) and they were actually 6-9 of them. 

I tried these in another very cool Super Wal*Mart Vase (which I am DEFINITELY posting a photo of - Very Cool 'Bowl') and made the mistake of experimenting with Seachem 'Clarify' just because I had some and never tried it. Only use that product if you have a large tank with a cartridge filter or some other filter. It worked - but my Vase looked AWFUL. It looked like curdled red pea soup. 

Needless to say I saved these dwarf sags and put them in my 10 gallon tank. 
After 'nursing' them back to the way they were - I will put them back in the vase ) ( shape with a much smaller layer of the SoilMaster Select Red. 

I still have not put any supplements in the water. One of them is trying to emerge out of the water, and the stem is growing stronger. The other like you said is having challenges with the roots getting established.


----------



## DataGuru

Got some updated pics yesterday. plants and betta are doing great. I'm seeing some green algae on the sides and am regularly having to pull hair algae.


----------



## Minipol

It looks good to me !


----------



## flagg

It looks good to me too! Maybe some floaters will help control your algae prob? Let me know and I can send you some water lettuce if you need it. I've got TONS of it in my pond...

-ricardo


----------



## DataGuru

Thanks, but I have plenty. that stuff grows like crazy. Maybe I'll add some more najas grass. 

I'm thinking about turning off the filter.
I removed the filter in the little 5 gallon bowfront and the 2.5 gallon bowfront (and a 20 gallon at home) last week and all seem happy.


----------



## javalee

Hi Betty,

The tank looks great from the photo; I don't worry about algae that doesn't show at that distance . I had a heck of a time adjusting light in my hex (which I know now must be at least 2 gal), but after killing off the BGA with Maracyn, it looks pretty darn good with bright window light and a 20W halogen. I hope to borrow a camera soon to share with you. Your crypts look much healthier than mine, however ! My healthiest plant is two stands of hygro difformis that are showing that gorgeous intricate high-light leaf form now. I still get lots of that furry, fluorescent green algae on the sides, though despite my floaters and hornwort.

How do you tell tennellus from dwarf sag? I bet these two get mislabeled frequently. The "dwarf sag" in my other 2.5 has begun to spread like mad! It's popping up everywhere, but I like the height of it so far. I'm just going to have to pull it where it's invading the other species. 

Jimbo, I love that 2g betta bowl too! I think you, Betty, and I should share our mini planted betta tanks on some betta forums to encourage others to house their bettas happily!


----------



## DataGuru

My sag looks a lot like one of the varieties of chain swords I have, cept it gets taller. When it invades and starts getting taller than the swords, I pull it. I'm loving the little chain swords in the hex. They appear to be staying itty bitty.

Added some cherry shrimp to the hex today. I don't think the crowntail is fast enough to catch them. LOL

Here's a thread on a 1 gallon NPT betta bowl over on GAB.

That's a good idea. I recently showed mine off on the ultimate betta board.

Yesterday, my coworker picked out a new doubletailed betta boy for the little 2.5 gallon bowfront. He looks different depending on how the light hits him. Has a light blue sheen.


----------



## Minipol

Mr Betta seems happy


----------



## Tentacles

Re Jimbo's question from long ago:


> And besides a Betta, what other fish can I try in a small tank without a filter?


The reason bettas are such great fish for still unfiltered tanks is that they have a labyrinth organ and don't rely on drawing oxygen from the water. As long as the air above the tank is humid, they're happy.

There are many kinds of fish with similar organs. Paradise fish and gouramis also have labyrinth organs, I think. What is the term you need to search, "Anabantoids"? Is that right, someone?

Oooh look... link explaining the labyrinth organ:
http://en.mimi.hu/aquarium/labyrinth_organ.html


----------



## Tentacles

Betty,

When you say you add "crushed shells to gradually increase the level of hard water nutrients over time" to the potting mix, is that to benefit the plants? Is it absolutely necessary?

I have mid-soft water, but bettas like soft water, so if I change it at all, I add some plant acids. Snails tend not like this much but many of the potted plants in my unplanted aquarium have survived.


----------



## DataGuru

That's a Diana question. 

Seems like soils tend to get acidic at first and then return to neutral over time as the soil gets used to being submerged. 

I don't think it's absolutely necessary. and you're right. Bettas like softer lower pH water. 

I would think that water in NPTs would get harder over time from evaporation and topping off. They shouldn't have the issues normal tanks have with KH getting used up by the biofilter bacteria and pH slipping down over time. From what I've read tho, in heavily planted tanks, you see larger pH swings daily with lower KH. and in some cases if the water is low in calcium, pH may move above 8.4.


----------



## flagg

DataGuru said:


> That's a Diana question.
> 
> Seems like soils tend to get acidic at first and then return to neutral over time as the soil gets used to being submerged.
> 
> I don't think it's absolutely necessary. and you're right. Bettas like softer lower pH water.
> 
> I would think that water in NPTs would get harder over time from evaporation and topping off. They shouldn't have the issues normal tanks have with KH getting used up by the biofilter bacteria and pH slipping down over time. From what I've read tho, in heavily planted tanks, you see larger pH swings daily with lower KH. and in some cases if the water is low in calcium, pH may move above 8.4.


The water in my NPT has gotten softer and more acidic over time. KH dropped to 0 and pH was so low it was unreadable. Though, that may have been due to overstocking....

-ricardo


----------



## flagg

Tentacles said:


> Re Jimbo's question from long ago:
> 
> The reason bettas are such great fish for still unfiltered tanks is that they have a labyrinth organ and don't rely on drawing oxygen from the water. As long as the air above the tank is humid, they're happy.
> 
> There are many kinds of fish with similar organs. Paradise fish and gouramis also have labyrinth organs, I think. What is the term you need to search, "Anabantoids"? Is that right, someone?
> 
> Oooh look... link explaining the labyrinth organ:
> http://en.mimi.hu/aquarium/labyrinth_organ.html


The air doesn't necessarily have to be humid, although that's probably better for them. I keep mine in uncovered tanks w/ no problems, even getting them to reproduce.

Other fish to consider would be killifish...

-ricardo


----------



## Jimbo205

> I think you, Betty, and I should share our mini planted betta tanks on some betta forums to encourage others to house their bettas happily!


 Yes! I believe that would fit well under the Nano thread!


----------



## Jimbo205

I have not posted updates on my 'experiments' because I did not want to cause fellow hobbyists to cry. :crybaby:

I give my wife credit for not having 'cleaned' these up along with many other things in the kitchen, backporch, yard and house. The fact that she has not tossed these into the trash means it has either escaped her radar or some act of God on her mind so she just never 'sees' them. Believe me, if she did, they would have been long gone. 

Obviously, there is something else that I am not 'getting' yet about what needs to be done. Honestly, I just don't have time currently to research for hours what else to do. 

The Rotala Rotundifolia Green grows like a weed in every other tank. In these, it has very small spots where it grows out of the water, but the rest of the vase/bowl/tank and plant looks like hell. I put them outside hoping more sun would help the soil and plant do whatever nature intended them to do without my miracle Seachem.  

Meanwhile in my other tanks, the Rotala has grown so much so fast again, that it is past due for a 2nd harvesting. The Local Fish Stores let me exchange my harvest for supplements. I love that. But it is also extremely time consuming. I don't want to admit to my wife and boss how much time I spend on this hobby. 

I loved the link to the Planted Betta Bowls! That looked wonderful. 

In the future I look forward to how to grow natural aquariums. Tentacles, this is just one of the many reasons I have that separate thread about 'teachers'. I look forward to learning more from you ladies and gentlemen in the future.


----------



## DataGuru

I need another tank like I nee da hole in the head... BUT, I won a little 5 gallon bowfront as a door prize at our last club meeting. I set it up as a NPT of course. LOL
e tennellus, two varieties of crypts, and some anubias. with some najas grass, water lettuce and hornwort floating. it has a 20 watt compact fluorescent over it and gets direct sunlight part of the day. It's home for a new betta boy.


----------



## Jimbo205

Oh.... I love it. 

My next stage in this hobby is shipping out my trimmings RAOK (Random Acts of Kindness - I am told) 
in exchange for those plants you mention. 

This in not in my immediate future. I still have to get to the Vets' office to pick up some of their Styrofoam lined boxes. (What a great idea that was Betty!)

I am just not used to the luxury of a variety of plants like others; where I live. 

But seeing your tank gives me inspiration to take my son's Hermit Crab Tank (similar shape to yours) and convert it into a Betta Bowl. (I'll have to check the light hood fixture.)

Betty, you educate and motivate! :smile:


----------



## DataGuru

Cool. 

Here's a halfway decent pic of the new betta boy.









He's quite the hunter. Mosquito larvae don't have a chance!

Check out this bubble nest. LOL


----------



## Jimbo205

Looks like the signs of a VERY happy Betta Boy.




Who gets to be the lucky lady?




.


----------



## DataGuru

Yea.. he's a manly man. LOL

I do have a black female with red finnage, but he's just going to have to be celebate. Like I need more fish! mutt veiltails even. I would like to have a herd of female bettas in the 125 tho. That'd be sweet.


----------



## Jimbo205

> I do have a black female with red finnage, but he's just going to have to be celebate. Like I need more fish! mutt veiltails even. I would like to have a herd of female bettas in the 125 tho. That'd be sweet.


 I will eventually learn from you how to do this.

I checked out my son's hermit crab 'house'. Same tank. Same light fixture. 
It will work. Now I just need to get the Calcium Carbonate Sand out and start planning THIS tank. 
My wife will kill me. My plants are slowly spreading over the house.

By the way, calcium carbonate sand CAN be used in naturally planted tank, correct? (I have been trying to find it in the stores for ages, and it is right in my own house!)


----------



## onemyndseye

Jimbo -

Yes you can... as long as its for purpose - you must be aware that it will heavily buffer the water.


----------



## Jimbo205

Never did that before. Is that good or bad?


----------



## DataGuru

My understanding is that bettas like soft water with pH in the high 6s. At most, I'd sprinkle some in with the soil and use a small gravel to top it off.


----------



## Jimbo205

I think one of my Java Ferns is having Potassium deficiency (black holes in middle of leaf). Where do you find someone that knows where to find that stuff called 'potash'? Or do you just dose a small amount of Seachem Potassium? 

I won't add the Calcium Carbonate unless I need to. My water is 7.4 and the hardness is medium hard (the actual number is in my profile and I honestly forget what the # is).


----------



## DataGuru

I think java ferns just do that. You should see babies showing up on the leaves.


----------



## Jimbo205

Turn black? Or get holes in the middle of the leaves? 

These Java Ferns in my 9 Cup Betta Vase @ Home are the most perfect I have ever grown. 
They are not huge, but they have been spotless and NO ALGAE at all on them ever. It has been amazing. 

The only tank I have had in the past where I did nothing except feed the Betta!

Before this Nano/Pico I had not known before that this was possible.


----------



## DataGuru

I dunno.  
Seems like I remember brown spots. 
the high tech people would know more about nutrient defiencies than I do. I never really worry about it.


----------



## Jimbo205

Betty - Have you seen my latest marketing pitch based on your idea of getting boxes from the local vets office? That was a FANTASTIC idea by the way. Get the PERFECT PLANT shipping box and RECYCLE at the same time.

You really are a genius!

By the way, it has 123 views and 3 replies so far. 41 views per reply. Not bad.

I will need some help marketing this idea much more. Any ideas? 
Do you think someone would make it into a sticky?


----------



## DataGuru

No, I haven't seen it. where's it at?


----------



## Jimbo205

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/for-sale-or-trade/33742-recycle-this.html

It is going to get lost in the threads of things for sale.

I always have a hard time figuring out the 'perfect' spot to post a thread.

Oh well. Maybe it will be saved by becoming a sticky. :frusty:


----------



## DataGuru

That would be nice for a sticky for sure. 
I need to do a how to mail fish and plants article for the GAB. I could add it in there.


----------



## Jimbo205

> I need to do a how to mail fish and plants article for the GAB. I could add it in there.


 Great! Thank you. Together, we will make you famous!

By the way, do you know of a Moderator to ask to turn it into a sticky and exactly WHERE to post the sticky?


----------



## DataGuru

Here's an update on the two natural planted tanks at work.
Right now then only have cherry shrimp and snails in them.
The bettas are still at home from christmas break.










Here's the little 5 gallon bowfront. That one's maybe been set up for two years now. It has the evil lowes topsoil in it that took forever to settle down. The plants all seem happy, tho there's some very tough to get off green algae growing on the acrylic. It's a buggar to get off. 









Here's the 5 gallon hex NPT. 
front.









angled view from the right side









This one only has a little hair algae and little of some kind of algae on the acrylic. not bad. the plants in it are very happy. I haven't had to clean the acrylic in ages. I still keep hornwort and duckweed floating.


----------



## kenny1tothe6

Anybody still on this thread or have you all left?...dataguru:! You are making me invious because my NPT dosesnt look HALF as good as yours.....I dont really have any good plants for it....Jimbo, I like your vases and someday soon hope to get some of mine going.


----------



## naveedpk2001

DataGuru said:


> I set up a new natural planted tank at work (on 5/2) and thought I'd document the process.
> 
> It's a 6 gallon plexiglass hex that I picked up for cheap at a local club meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first step was to add about an inch of topsoil. I used a cheapo topsoil from Home Depot called EarthGro. We went thru it and removed some sticks and broke up any clods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sprinkled a layer of crushed oyster shell over the top, mixed it in and then evened it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I ran a layer of gravel (pool filter media) around the outer edge of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then started setting in plants. I had some bronze crypt wendetti potted in soil already, so I unpotted those and plopped them in the center of the rear of the tank. Stripped the bottom leaves off some sunset hygro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and planted that on the right of the crypts. On the left, there's limnophilia and in front of the crypts are a stem of hygro difformis. e tennelus was planted around the front and middle of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then using a small plastic dish to deflect the water, I filled the tank with several inches of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't any cloudiness happening, so I moved the tank into my office and finished filling it. It's a little hazy, but not bad at all. I also added some najas grass and hornwort to take up the slack while the rooted plants are filling in. and added some java moss. I also ended up with MTS, pond and ramshorn snails in the tank.
> 
> Here's the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics are here.
> 
> This tank has a powerhead built into the hood, so I left the sponge filter it came with in over nite to remove the haze.
> 
> It has one of the incandescent bulbs in it. I plan to replace that with a compact fluorescent bulb. It will be getting direct sunlight in the afternoon, so it'll be interesting to see what it takes to adjust the blinds so it doesn't get boiled but still gets plenty of sunlight.
> 
> Tested the water on 5/3 and it's ready for fish!
> pH: 7.8
> KH: 4dh
> ammonia: a trace *maybe*
> nitrIte: 0ppm
> 
> Here it is on 5/4 and the tank is lookin great!! I removed the sponge from the filter cuz there shouldn't be that much debris happening with some snails and a betta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The najas grass is pearling under direct sunlight in the evening.
> 
> I stopped by a LPS this morning and picked up a crowntail betta boy. Here's the lucky betta. He's a little manly man! Keeps seeing his reflection in the side of the tank and is determined to run that other betta off. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week, I replaced the incandescent bulb with a 20 watt 6500K fluorescent bulb. I may drop back to 15 watts since it's also getting direct sunlight in the evenings.
> 
> Also, my coworker has been keeping a betta in a vase. I had a 2.5 gallon bowfront that was sitting around--another local aquarium club steal, and set that up as a NPT for her betta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plants include e tennelus, sag subulata, sunset hygro with najas grass and hornwort floating. There's a little powerfilter in the tank for water movement with no filter pad in it. It has an incandescent bulb in it and we're looking for a small CF bulb to replace it with. It's also getting direct sunlight in the evening.
> 
> Here's her veiltail betta boy, Will-E. He wasn't very cooperative, but I got a somewhat decent pic. His finnage is awsome.


Hi there! I have don't have potting soil like stuff available here mostly gardening done here River Sand/Silt... Can I use River Sand beside Potting soil bottom layer Silt/Clay mix and top 1.5" layer of Golden sand?


----------



## Michael

Silt is usually a good soil for aquarium use.


----------



## naveedpk2001

Thanks Michael! I have some questions about soil, few days ago I completed Diana's book "Ecology of planted Aquarium" in her book she recommended, "Soil should not be used from brackish areas". So, I want to clear some of my concern, the basic source of our tap water is coming from river and the Ph. of this river is recorded different in different areas for example where river starts Ph. is recorded 7.2 and where the river falls in sea the highest is 8.2. Area where I live around 7.8. I want to ask I can use the soil from that area, and please tell me, what is the difference between "Alkaline" and "Brackish" water? please advice, if you can.


----------



## mudboots

Brackish is a term regarding salt content, which is not a happy ingredient for most plant species that you'll be growing in the aquarium. Alkalinity relates specifically to pH values over 7.0.

Beautiful crown-tail by the way; I bet he's quite pleased with 6 gallons of real-estate to claim. The tank looks great and I look forward to seeing it mature.


----------

